# Silage dump trailer



## clee4020 (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone used a 20' gooseneck dump trailer with dual tandem axles to haul silage?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup, a guy in town uses those, he's got a dolly that goes behind the chopper to hitch the trailer too. Works pretty slick. Just have to back the dolly up til it jackknifes.


----------

